# Plants and Water Parameters?



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

I am planning on getting some java fern and/or moss and water sprite. I chose these plants because they will be my first and they are supposedly very hardy and easy to keep. How well can these plants adjust to different water parameters? I.e pH? The Java Fern supposedly needs a max pH of 7.0 and mine will be around 7.5 max. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll be fine with that selection. Keep an eye on the that watersprite...they can really take off and get big. ;o) I pull mother plants out all the time.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds good to me! My tank water has a ph of about 7.8-7.9 and my javas are making leaves!


----------

